# fishing pics



## treeslayer (Jul 26, 2009)

heres my groundman out night fishing, which is why hes tired all the time.








And what me and my son caught couple of days ago.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Jul 26, 2009)

are those salt water stripers?


----------



## treeslayer (Jul 27, 2009)

yes, sort of. we catch em in the james river, which is brackish, but they come in out of the chesapeake bay.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice, I love fly fishing for stripers in the lower bay.


----------

